
Start-up orders Fast Food; VC responds with $17M - HoneyAndSilicon
http://uk.techcrunch.com/2009/07/14/ill-have-that-to-go-index-puts-105m-into-fast-food-ordering/
======
mahmud
Horribly misleading and sensationalist subject.

Summery: _Index puts £10.5m into fast food ordering "Just-East"_

